# 18 LED 'Double Barrel' Conversion



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 24, 2001)

*18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Here's a new flashlight to add to the ~100 others I have... 
The body is composed of an aluminum billet hollowed out to look like a double barreled shotgun, and (apparently) it at one time had a focusable head as well.

The conversion is that from incandescent to 18 white LEDs.






The flashlight itself.





...comes apart and has two seperate carriages holding three "AA" cells each.






Here is the LED configuration...





...and this is how it appears on the test target next to a brand new C.C. Expedition (7 overloaded LEDs).

What I've found is the Expedition dims unexpectedly quickly (a few months of frequent but intermittent use) while I suspect the Double Barrel conversion to maintain "like new" brightness much longer because the LEDs are driven more gently.

Comments?
Questions?


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Very impressive looking light. That is one of those that are being sold on Ebay in very small amounts right now isn`t it? I have seen them there and was tempted by one myself, if only my bank balance would allow it at the moment! Never mind, maybe I`ll still get to have one, they don`t seem to be selling too fast cos of the high start price.

Some questions then-
What do you reckon the battery life will be like, have you measured the current draw yet? 
Waterproof? Durable? Heavy? I`m not familiar with the Energiser Double-Barrell light, you can`t get them any more over here.
Is it worth the $95-odd (well the last one I saw listed on Ebay was selling for that much



) or should we Flashaholics set our sights on something from the Expedition range perhaps??
What are your opinions, if any, of the other colours they are offering- would a turquoise (blue-green) be the brightest perhaps (going on Photon light brightness)? I must admit I`m very fond of those turquoise LEDs so may be more inclined to go for one of them instead of white, especially since I can get white leds to make my own similar light if I wanted but have still not found _anywhere_ that has those wide angle turquoise Photon-like LEDs for sale (let alone overseas to me in the UK). 

<font size="1">and who _did_ leave the ciggarette burn in the couch?! 









</font>


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chris Millinship:
*Some questions then-
What do you reckon the battery life will be like, have you measured the current draw yet? 

Waterproof? Durable? Heavy? I`m not familiar with the Energiser Double-Barrell light, you can`t get them any more over here.
Is it worth the $95-odd (well the last one I saw listed on Ebay was selling for that *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Let's see here...
Battery life: unknown, not yet measured.
Getting a precise measurement with the totally alien battery configuration could be difficult, but I can get a measurement which will get very close.

Waterproof, unknown.
Probably water resistant at very minimum.

Durable, to some degree I'd say probably.
The main part of the body is made from a billet of solid aluminum which was hollowed out to accept the battery carriages.
The head appears to have been secured with adhesive, as it will not come off.

Heavy, yes it is fairly heavy. It feels like you're holding a very substantial instrument in your hands when you're using this flashlight. This is due to the solid metal body and the 6 alkaline "AA" cells.

Is it worth it?
Won't know till I knock it off the table and watch it explode into hundreds of sharp little pieces all over the floor... or not.
It is certainly bright, and because it is resistored (1 resistor for every 3 LEDs), the LEDs should remain at "like new" brightness for a longer period than flashlights who drive their LEDs to the max.

The light is supposedly a very limited production, as the Double Barrel Energizer body has apparently been discontinued.
I've never seen a Double Barrel until this flashlight arrived, so I know nothing about them or their initial durability.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
What are your opinions, if any, of the other colours they are offering- would a turquoise (blue-green) be the brightest perhaps (going on Photon light brightness)? I must admit I`m very fond of those turquoise LEDs so may be more inclined to go for one of them instead of white. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The turquoise would probably be brighter, but that will depend on the type of LEDs he used in its construction. There are three distinct types out there - the very narrow angle 2° by 4° type, a medium 15° type (with distinct rings) and a wide 45°+ type such as the one used in the Photon II.
If I had to pick and choose, I'd pick the 45° LEDs for this purpose. The beam would be cleaner, and it would be plenty bright; very likely bright enough to blow just about everything else clean out of the water.


* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>
<font size="1">and who did leave the ciggarette burn in the couch?! 









</font>*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That was actually my stepmother's doing.
It occurred years before I actually received the (secondhand) sofa, which I did when they moved out of Washington last year.
That burn very likely happened while we were still in our Alaska home fifteen years ago.





Don't get me wrong - I've burned plenty of sofas, blankets, and shirts over the decades, but I've yet to damage that particular couch.


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

FYI, I _think _saw "new" doublebarrels at Walmart the other day. They are now available anodized.

I don't think these were surplus inventory. Tha packaging looked different from what I remember.

They have AA (x6) and AAA (x6).
Now this is a vague guess: available in Red, Blue, and Natural Aluminum.

Sorry, can't remember the prices.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gadget:
*FYI, I think saw "new" doublebarrels at Walmart the other day. They are now available anodized.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Smack in the middle of a major US city, and nary a Wall Mart to be found.




Same with Kmart, wallgreens, eagle, home depot, and all those other fun stores that everyone else seems to have in droves.





Makes me want to move to a place like Kansas City or Flint.


----------



## vcal (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

FWIW
-I'm sittng here *re-looking* at my EIGHT AA double barrel found @ Home Depot
for $10.-about a year ago (xenon lamp-powerful)!
So, maybe if a flashaholic wanted to attempt an LED conversion, a trip to a
H.Dep. store might pay off.-hmmm... (especially if Craig could show some detailed inside pix..(hint,
hint)...
My.02 worth


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Doug,

That's right, they were 8 cell weren't they?

Do they make both, or are the 6's new ones?

Now that I think about it, can't be sure what I saw at Walmart, 6 or 8...


----------



## Doug (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

What the?! My double barren uses *4* AA's... so, they have 6 cell, and 8 cell, eh? Wow.. Trip... I can not check E-bay right now as they are down... 

Doug


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by videocal:
*So, maybe if a flashaholic wanted to attempt an LED conversion, a trip to a
H.Dep. store might pay off.-hmmm... (especially if Craig could show some detailed inside pix..(hint,
hint)...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

From what I can tell, I would have to completely demolish the $100 flashlight in order to gain access to the head assembly.




The person who built these made them _*permanent*_ and I do mean permanent.




Probably used epoxy or cyanoacrylate to seal the head assembly together.


----------



## vcal (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Gadget,
yep, it's definitely an *8*
cell....
If I was somebody interested in
a 6 or 8 cell double barrel, I'd
call all the Depot, Walmart Stores on th PHONE, in the area,
or use the "Fast" search engine
(my favorite) and just index -Eveready Double Barrel.
Being a lightaddict,-$10. for
this flashlight just overcame my
frugal instincts.




theotherDoug


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Looks like I'll be heading to Walmart tomorrow.





6 cell sounds like the perfect (4.5v) LED convert.

Then, I'll know what they cost.


----------



## snakebite (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

does that 8 cell doublebarrell operate with 4 cells installed in one side?
if so it may be a worthy candidate for a conversion here.
not worth squat if it cant use nicd/nimh.
i refuse to subsidise the energizer bunny


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Telephony,

I just wanted to let you know that if you planned your trip right you could hit many of the stores you're interested in. There's an Eagle (now Lowe's) on Rainier Ave, Walgreens on Jackson St. and Home Depot on 1st Ave just south of where the Kindome used to be. The only far away store is Walmart which is in Renton. But, here's the crappy part: I've been to all of them and none of them have *#[email protected]%!! in the way of flashlights.



It's absolutely pathetic. All of the goodies that everyone else is finding at Walmart don't exist at our Walmart (or anywhere else). However, they do have the Energizer Double Barrel flashlight. I think it's the 6AA and it sells for $13. I'll be going back again anyway because they have Mini Mags for $8.67 and I need another one for the project I discussed with you the other day. Plus, Walmart's still a pretty cool store to shop at despite its lack of flashlights. So, let me know if you want me to pick you up one and we can make the necessary arrangements





Mark


----------



## vcal (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

The 8 cell doublebarrel that I have is laid out exactly like Craig's (exc. *4* AA cells
in each side-like seen in pix above).
BTW-I'm now using Sanyo 1650maH
NimH AAs & it works great.


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Well, I goofed.






Went to Walmart today. The new ones I saw were 4 cell, not 6. Sorry to get anyone's hopes up. I know mine were.

Looks like the only good candidates would be 8 cell doublebarrels.

Wonder where the 6 cell came from that Craig got...


----------



## e=mc² (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Check it out, seriously. I think since these have been discontinued by the mfr. that they will soon be in short supply and enter into the "rare collectible" status.
Found some here: http://www.sarcamp.com/enerflashlight.htm 

Regards,
Ed


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Ed, good to know.

I found one here, too. But that was it.




Don't know if they even have any in stock though.
http://sescodatasystems.com/flashlights/doublebarrel.html


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by mooremj:
*Telephony,

I just wanted to let you know that if you planned your trip right you could hit many of the stores you're interested in. There's an Eagle (now Lowe's) on Rainier Ave, Walgreens on Jackson St. and Home Depot on 1st Ave just south of where the Kindome used to be. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hmmmm... two of these in gang territory and one in an area demolished by the earthquake.

But I'd probably pick the lesser of three evils, and head down to that Home Depot location you cited, since that part of town isn't too bad during the day.







<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
The only far away store is Walmart which is in Renton. But, here's the crappy part: I've been to all of them and none of them have *#[email protected]%!! in the way of flashlights.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well that pretty much blows.











Guess I'll stick with that Fred Meyer in one of the more "colorful" parts of town, or just say screw it and buy them from ebay because Freddys has a sucky flashlight selection anyway.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Edwood:
*Check it out, seriously. I think since these have been discontinued by the mfr. that they will soon be in short supply and enter into the "rare collectible" status.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, that does it. No way I'm going to take a hammer to my Double Barrel - for it would seem I might have trouble finding a replacement before too long.





Anyone else care to hack theirs up in the name of science?


----------



## Nick (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

I have one of these types of lights {AAAx4}and if done right series Parallel can be changed into series. but first the wiring arangement: two AAA's go into each chamber positive up. the two ends at the back conduct into the body. inside the flashlight there are two springs that hang off each positive chamber and a screw in the middle for negative. inside the plastic head that screws in the positive leads are spliced toghther and the negative goes to the socket

hope this helps


----------



## Mike (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

I know this isn't a forsale site, but I have a 6 AA cell Energizer double barrel flashlight that I would be willing to part with to save somebody time looking for one. I bought this last year and have used it maybe 1/2 hour. It's just been sitting in my garage, so it's in almost new condition.

I'm willing sell it priority shipping paid for $25 to whoever first emails me saying they want it. I do take paypal payments. My email address is [email protected]

One thought I have on converting it to LEDs is using the rectangular 140 x 120 degree LEDs that www.whiteleds.net is selling for $1.75 each. They are smaller than the standard 5mm round LEDs so you could fit a bunch in one bulb. That way you could retain some focusability of this flashlight.


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Mike,

Problem is, those rect. LEDs from www.whiteleds.net are 280mcd. Hardly worth the effort.






Anyway, good news. Besides Mike's light, I have found a store locally that has a few left. It's called Rural King. They have farm supplies, hardware, tools, etc...
They also have a few 6AA Doublebarrels. I asked and they don't have anymore on order. So the four they had are probably it.

If anybody wants one, I'd be willing to get it and ship it to you. I too, have a Paypal account but that only works if you have one too.

I'll have to see what shipping will cost. The lights are $20.

Anybody care?


----------



## Mike (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Gadget:

Regarding the rectangular 280mcd LEDs...

The way I understand the mcd rating is that it is an amount of light per area. These 280mcd LEDs seem to put out approximately the same amount of light as the 20 degree 5600mcd LEDs, just spread out over a larger area. They make a better area light (like a candle). If you put them in a reflector you can direct the light as you wish. (This is similar to the LED used in the PAL lights.)


----------



## earl (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

You might want to check out Hardwicks in the U-district. I can't say for sure what they have for lights, but they have everything else. Also check out safety and supply on East Marginal down by the 1st Ave So. bridge.


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mike:
*Gadget:

Regarding the rectangular 280mcd LEDs...

The way I understand the mcd rating is that it is an amount of light per area. These 280mcd LEDs seem to put out approximately the same amount of light as the 20 degree 5600mcd LEDs, just spread out over a larger area. They make a better area light (like a candle). If you put them in a reflector you can direct the light as you wish. (This is similar to the LED used in the PAL lights.)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mike, Good point.





I hadn't considered the viewing angle. The reflector on the doublebarrel is faceted and works great with the Xenon bulb. Should be good for a small array of the rectangular ones or an array w/out reflector for a strong area light.


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Well, another of those 18-led lights surfaced on Ebay a few days ago, and I thought about it for a while, and finally gave in to my addiction for all things bright shiny and electronical, and bidded! So there may be one of these "battery operated death rays" headed here over the Atlantic in the not so distant future (and a hole appearing in my bank account too!!). I`ll post my opinions when (if?) it arrives of course. Probably get a white-led one, turquoise is a nice colour and very bright and eye catching but white is more useful all round.

And before you ask- No I won`t take it to bits to see how it`s put together inside (unless someone wants to bid on another and send it my way for "testing" f.o.c.?), but I may rig something to measure its current draw and estimate runtime from it, if craig doesn`t beat me to it that is!


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

It`s here at last....
<center>



</center>

and all I can say is I`m impressed! This is an extremely well made conversion and bright as c**p too! It will easilly replace any incandescent light with its smooth if slightly violet tinged beam, and run for who knows how long on the 6 AA batteries within. The seller short-changed me on the batteries (to save on shipping) so I had to go and get 6 brand new AA Duracells (not Ultras) for it (is it right of me to put Duracell batteries in an Energizer light...



).




Beam-wise, it looks like this-->
In comparison to a common 1-LED keychain light, the CMG 04 to be exact (one of the brightest, initially at least), it looks like this...guess which one is the 04!!

<center>



</center>

and believe it or not this is the db18 next to my Luxeon Star prototype LED (remember that one is an early one and only about 8 lumens, the new ones will be much brighter)

<center>



</center>

The Luxeon is on the right.

I think when making mine the seller had run out of glue cos imagine, to my surprise, when I tried twisting the head, it actually came off! No I didn`t break it.

So here`s what it looks like inside for those of you whos DB18s have firmly stuck heads...

<center>






</center>

The, obviously hand designed and cut, pcb is held in place with 3 threaded supports and connects to the bi-pin bulb holder with wires extending back from the centre of the board. The LEDs are wired in 6 groups of 3 (in paralell) connected through what seems to be a 12 ohm resistor, one per group. 
I havn`t measured current draw or voltage yet but it`s on my list of things to do so stay alert, I`ll post my findings as soon as I can.

So to conclude by answering my questions I asked Craig at the start of this thread, for myself....

_What do you reckon the battery life will be like, have you measured the current draw yet? _
I told you already! It`s on my list of things to do. Next....

_Waterproof? Durable? Heavy? _
There`s O-rings round the head and battery covers, so it`s at least water resistant. It probably won`t fit into the "tube of Death" so I can`t dunk it, and for $95 I really don`t want to.
Durable? It feels very sturdy and can probably take a lot of rough abuse. The aluminum body is thick and the plastic of the head seems like it will hold up to knocks very well too. 
I will treat it kindly though, customs hit me with Import Tax on this one so this is easilly the most expensive flashlight I own.
Heavy? Not really. It feels just right, not flimsy and not excessively weighty. And with Lithium AA batteries, or just one tube loaded, it can be made lighter if the need arises.

_Is it worth the $95-odd _
I don`t really know. Probably. I have to play with it some more before making my mind up for certain. Either way it`s here now and there`s no going back, I wouldn`t send it back unless it breaks. And if the seller comes round here and sees I`ve taken it to bits (don`t worry I have since reassembled it- you wouldn`t know if I hadn`t taken pictures of my handiwork and stuck them up there) he may be reluctant to refund so it`s here for life now.

Well there you are, that`s what I think of it. The seller describes it as "the closest you can come to a battery operated death ray" and while the new lights from Tektite will probably far outshine it, it is still a very impressive and well made light. Get one while you can, they`re going fast if not already gone!


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Well here it is then, the all-important meter test results.

Tests were performed with brand new Duracell AAs and with the light having been on for a minute or so to "settle".

Current draw- *390mA* total. Voltage in to LED board- *4.18v*. 

However my Fluke meter sucks quite a noticeable (but small) voltage so I tested the voltage again without the meter in place and got *4.23v*. So the actual current draw may be a little over 400mA total giving an approximate *22ma per LED*. Voltage accross the LEDs (with 4.23v in) was near enough *3.3v* with slight inevitable variations, I tested a few and it was +/- about 0.03v. 
Driving each led not nearly as high as other popular lights but it will result in a whiter beam and longer LED life- you`ll get your 100-000 hours each if nothing catestrophic happens in the meantime. Plus it will hopefully run brighter, for longer.

So- based on this would anyone care to offer a runtime guess based on the capacity of a Duracell AA? Bear in mind the batteries are in a series-paralell arrangement so effectively doubling the battery`s capacity.


I`ve been playing more wiht this light as the day wore on, and couldn`t wait for it to get dark. Now it is and I`ve just been outside. It shines perhaps 100ft easilly, probably more, although since it`s not tightly focussed it`s not too bright at that distance. Up close, it floodlights the area immediately in front with its pure cool white beam. any violet-ish tinges are not noticeable at night, it appears as pure white.

I like this light more and more every minute





Craig, and any others here who have one- how are you finding it? Does it perform as well in the long term? Run the batteries out yet? I`d be interested to know.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chris Millinship:
*
Craig, and any others here who have one- how are you finding it? Does it perform as well in the long term? Run the batteries out yet? I`d be interested to know.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'll have to put this on tomorrow's agenda... I doubt I have 6 brand new (in the packaging) batteries left around here to do a full burn time test with, and I've already made all of my out-of-home trips for the day.

Ordinarily this wouldn't pose a problem, but the series-parallel combo makes it essential that one use all new cells in the flashlight.

As for the flashlight itself, I find it aesthetically pleasing, easy to hold and use, and bright enough to replace any flashlight in my house with.

It has a lot of utility. Whether you need to to change a fuse in the fusebox, find out what's clogging the toilet, look for a lost cat at night, or change a flat... this flashlight oughta do the job.
The only thing this light doesn't do is hang from a keychain or fit under the door.

As far as dropping it in your "tube of death", I would probably advise against that. I've heard from one member of this forum who dismbowelled his at least part way, and he says the seal between the plastic head and the metal barrels isn't that great. If it's going to leak, that's where the water will go.

If you absolutely, positively, must have it made temporarily waterproof, apply a very thin bead of silicone rubber to this joint and firmly run your finger over it to push the sealant into the crack. 
That oughta give it some additional protection against an accidental fall into water or against heavy rainfall.

See ya tomorrow for that burn test...


----------



## Ant (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

does any one know where to get the Energizer Double Barrel in the UK , and has any one looked at converting the pelikan stealthlite 4 AA , watertight to 500 feet , one handed switch , £17.28 from farnell (677449)


Ant


----------



## Doug (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Chris/Craig,

Now I am wondering, which is brighter, the Expedtion 7, or the DB18? Which is WHITER? Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

_As far as dropping it in your "tube of death", I would probably advise against that. I've heard from one member of this forum who dismbowelled his at least part way, and he says the seal between the plastic head and the metal barrels isn't that great. If it's going to leak, that's where the water will go._

Thanks for pointing that out. A suction-test confirms it...if air gets in then water probably will too.
I did try it in the tube (dry) and it will fit.....just. But its so big it`ll just squirt all the water out all over the floor as it decends, which would be a real mess to clean up after. The "tube of Death" is just an idea for testing little teeny lights that claim to be waterproof. And also a use for an otherwise useless glass tube I`ve been saving for ages, and didn`t know what for. I`m like that- "it`ll come in handy one day..." 

I wasn`t planning on dunking it anyway- it`s just too expensive (and too nice) to risk ruining. I can see this becoming a favourite of mine, but only time will tell. I reckon a 3-Luxeon-Star-LED Maglite conversion (they will probably fit with a little board- trimming) would be a close contender


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

_Now I am wondering, which is brighter, the Expedtion 7, or the DB18? Which is WHITER? Thanks.

_

I don`t have an expedition 7 yet but didn`t Craig post a side by side pic with the expedition and db18? On the original message in this thread? 

.....this pic...

<center>



</center>

Looks about the same brightness to me, although the Expedition seems whiter and DB18 a touch bluer but not much. I tell you what though, on its own it is _painfully_ bright when you`re staring into it up close trying to prod the LED leads with makeshift test leads and note down the readings! Sunglasses would have come in handy then......


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Doug:
*Chris/Craig,

Now I am wondering, which is brighter, the Expedtion 7, or the DB18? Which is WHITER? Thanks.

Doug*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

With my samples, the DB18 was brighter, but the Expedition was a bit whiter / less blue.
The way white LEDs are made, your results can vary.


----------



## Doug (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

Thanks guys



! Ok, how about a picture comparing the Expedtion 7, with the 19? How much brighter is the 19 than the 7? Which is WHITER? I light the white light.... blue tinged light is ok, but I rather have a nice pure white light



! Oh, and why do people keep calling the light from Surefires white? It's kinda yellow looking to me....

Doug


----------



## SteveY (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR> posted 04-17-2001 04:06 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now I am wondering, which is brighter, the Expedtion 7, or the DB18? Which is WHITER? Thanks.

I don`t have an expedition 7 yet but didn`t Craig post a side by side pic with the expedition and db18? On the original message in this thread? 
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

My DB18 is brighter than the expedition 7 and covering a much wider area. Since the DB is not mass produce, the result may vary from that from Craig. The light is similar to yours, white with a tinge of blue, but not really noticeable.

I prefer the DB to the expedition 7 because of its 1 hand operation and feel much solid and better finish.

Since the DB is custom made, those who are interested may ask the seller to allow a higher current flow to make it brighter. 


Regards


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: 18 LED \'Double Barrel\' Conversion*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Doug:
*Thanks guys



! Ok, how about a picture comparing the Expedtion 7, with the 19? How much brighter is the 19 than the 7*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Let's see what I can dig up... someone's nuking my LED Museum files again $&#$&*[email protected]^@#%^ so here goes nothing...





The Expedition is that pitiful blue stain on the right portion of the screen.

The LEDs are the same, so to the human eye, the color is pretty much the same as well.
It looks bluer to the camera because the Trek 1900 overwhelms it so much.

If I were to run down the batteries in the 1900 until it was as bright as the Expedition, the two lights would have approximately the same color in a picture.


----------

